# My PW ser num begins with 9017 and ends with 0BF2 -- Which generation do I have?



## Raptwithal (Sep 20, 2014)

Purchased recently.  4mb memory.  

Thanks!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I think that is the new one that was on sale a couple of weeks ago.  
Ann I need you.


----------



## Raptwithal (Sep 20, 2014)

You're right -- I bought it on sale at Staples.

Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the easiest way to find out.  Assuming it's registered to your Amazon account, go to Amazon and click to Kindle support. You can usually get there by clicking on a Kindle or Fire page. It's the rightmost option of the menu bar along the top. If you click that, it will show you YOUR devices. If you click the device, it'll tell you what THEY call it.


----------



## Raptwithal (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks, Ann.

OK, so I'm at a page entitled "Help & Customer Service -- Fire & Kindle Support -- Your recent devices"

It does not show a device photo (as it does for my first Kindle - K2); rather it has link entitled " › My 2nd Kindle."  When I click the link, it goes to a generalized help page mainly focusing on Fire tablets and does not give any additional information about my PW.  My mileage varies.

I'm just going to go on the idea that I have a Paperwhite 2 until I find out differently.

Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm. Maybe it works differently if you don't buy direct from Amazon.

I'm pretty sure you have the 2nd Gen if you bought it recently. I wouldn't think Best Buy would be selling the previous model which were released in 2012 and stopped being sold, except as refurbished units directly from Amazon, when the 2013 model was released. Unless the Best Buy had a Really Old one, it's probably 2nd Gen.

This list at mobile read seems up to date: http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/Kindle_Serial_Numbers and this wikipedia page confirms that the 2012 Kindle had 2GB, as did the initial run of 2013 models and the 4GB models came in with little fanfare earlier this summer: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_Kindle


----------

